# Vent Lines



## bb18 (Jan 24, 2009)

Where are the vent lines i need to re route on 08 750BD.Thanks


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Well... since it's a FI model you don't have to worry about the carb. vents. You may want to reroute the crankcase vent tube. The diff vent tubes are already routed to the pod.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

The main vent you need to reroute is the gas tank vent. I also rerouted my crank case vent to keep it from spitting oil in the air box from doing long wheelies.You can add a catch can to the crank case vent to cure the oil in air box problem as well but it's more work to do. Some have also rerouted the radiator over flow hose but i have not do that yet. No problems so far.

Here is a write up I done a while back showing how to reroute the gas tank and crank case vents. http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Here is a write up I done a while back showing how to reroute the gas tank and crank case vents. http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11


thanks for this. my snorks and lift and a bunch of other small stuff are scheduled for me to do the weekend after next so this ought to help.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

08 is only (required) 
radiator overflow
gas tank vent


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

What vent lines should I move on my 650?


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

650 should be like the 750 carb 05-07 brutes


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Debo Brute said:


> 650 should be like the 750 carb 05-07 brutes



For the 650 check and move it not vented to the pod already..

Carb vents
Fan motor vent (usually a clear tube)
differential vents
radiator overflow bottle
gas tank vent
Also seal that airbox good. I use slicone. Some use grease on the stock seal. Both work well.
Also seal up any duckbill type drains on the airbox. Most of the time they wont leak in creek water but in mud bogs the grits works in and holds it open just enough to let the muck in. So seal them up!


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## 08 BF 750 (Aug 2, 2010)

Would a pvc valve work on the top of the crankcase vent? Should only let air out correct?


----------



## 08 BF 750 (Aug 2, 2010)

Pcv (positive crackcase ventilation) valve... sorry


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no it has to let air in as well... Most people just get one of those baby K&N lookin filters for the end.


----------

